

 Python was the most popular programming language this year - yeukhon
http://techau.com.au/python-was-the-most-popular-programming-language-this-year/

======
pekk
Python is great but this is completely off base in terms of what is used in
industry

------
_random_
A Link-bait.

[my-favourite-language] at [very-small]% - oh, I am so angry. I am so going to
post angry comments all around and share the link to the article... Not!

------
Bhel
Where did they get those numbers?

Even if I'm not a fan of JS, I bet that a lot more than 4% of this year's code
was written in it.

------
mcpherrinm
This is little more than an advertisement with a baseless graph to lure you
in.

